# Sugar gliders wanted!!!



## SugarGlider (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi there

I am desperate to find a sugar glider (or two) somewhere in the UK. I will travel to find you so I don't mind where in the UK. 

Please email me on [email protected] if you have/know of where I might find a cute little glider :flrt: thank you!!!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ieds/778871-lnd-exotics-mammal-stocklist.html


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

sugar gliders should only be kept in pairs.  

There are quite a few breeders around who will be more then willing to give you all the information you need regarding these amazing little creatures! 

Join this forum here. its a UK based site all about sugar gliders! 

Sugar Glider Forum - Index


----------



## lindsa (Jan 12, 2012)

*sugar gliders*



SugarGlider said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am desperate to find a sugar glider (or two) somewhere in the UK. I will travel to find you so I don't mind where in the UK.
> 
> Please email me on [email protected] if you have/know of where I might find a cute little glider :flrt: thank you!!!


hi i have a pair of sugar gliders for sale if you are intrested they are unrelated pair and they are 1 year old they are semi tame they will come to your hand for food i live in liverpool and am looking for 300 pound for them please email me if you are intrested thanks:


----------



## DiLam (Mar 30, 2008)

Try classifieds


----------



## lindsa (Jan 12, 2012)

*sugar gliders*

ok thanks


----------



## SugarGlider (Nov 18, 2011)

lindsa said:


> hi i have a pair of sugar gliders for sale if you are intrested they are unrelated pair and they are 1 year old they are semi tame they will come to your hand for food i live in liverpool and am looking for 300 pound for them please email me if you are intrested thanks:


ooh thank you! that would be brilliant! I'm a little strapped for cash, courtesy of xmas and new years :gasp: so if you find someone before I'm able to buy them, then please go ahead and sell them. If not, I would be thrilled; and I will let you know closer to the time when I would be able to purchase the little guys. It would probably be the end of this month when I get paid (one can hope)  Are the guys or girls? related?

thank you! :2thumb:


----------



## lindsa (Jan 12, 2012)

*sugar gliders*

hi the sugar gliders are still avilable if you are still intrested can you please send me a message back and let me know thanks


----------

